

Say hello to the new framework that builds apps in minutes - stulogy
http://stugreen.com/blog/2011/04/say-hello-to-the-framework-that-builds-apps

======
rosenjon
Dude...shouldn't it submit to TechCrunch and HN for you, as part of the setup?

All you should have to do is $myApp = basecamp_style_app();

Then it emails your friends and Michael Arrington, and posts to all the blogs.
Anything else is too much work.

~~~
stulogy
Yeah that's it, you got it. You can set it up as a cron too, so that it keeps
on submitting to TechCrunch and Mashable every day or so.

